# What are some pre drywall flush base products?



## check2cut1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I was wondering if anybody knew of a pre drywall aluminum flush base product? I have seen a post drywall flush base that goes on after drywall but the framing is pretty bad and I feel I wont be able to get something like that straight even with shimming. Thanks for the help.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Do you mean something like Fry Reglit drmz channel? It is designed for flush mount instal of baseboard. Yes, you must straight edge the walls and shim/ power plane high and low spots to create a straight wall before using this properly. If you aren't going to spend the time to do it right, why waste time on this kind of detail? It's mostly designed for the professionals.


----------



## check2cut1 (Nov 4, 2019)

endo_alley_revisited thanks for the response I appreciate you taking time out of your day to help me. I ended up searching the internet for flush bases and came across a company called Tektrim. From what the drawings show on their website they have a few products that look identical to what I've been searching for. There product goes on first, then drywall slides into a channel keeping it straight and creating the shadow line detail. This detail was specd in the plans so I have to find a way to get it done without spending tons of time getting the walls perfectly flat. Thanks again for the response I am new to this forum and wasnt expecting anyone to respond and you did. so thank you. here is a link to their website if you are interested in finding something new. 
https://www.tektrim.com/register/drywall/


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I am not sure how the Tektrim product fastens. But DONOT expect anything to go on straight unless you actively make it straight at the time of installation. This requires a straight edge as a guide and cardboard shims, or power planing of bad studs where necessary. These kinds of modern details look fine when done properly. And quite bad when poorly installed. Also, have you given thought to how the doors will finish? I would do a mock up wall first to make sure you like the way everything joins before doing an entire project.


----------



## check2cut1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks for the great advice. I'm actually making a mock up today due to the kerf on the back of the jamb and making sure all products marry together. Thanks again your awesome.


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Do you mean something like Fry Reglit drmz channel? It is designed for flush mount instal of baseboard. Yes, you must straight edge the walls and shim/ power plane high and low spots to create a straight wall before using this properly. If you aren't going to spend the time to do it right, why waste time on this kind of detail? It's mostly designed for the professionals.


Yeah, what he said ^


----------

